# photo comp - vivid



## 4NGU$

so the word for this one is vivid 
so anything really bright, colorful or/and eye catching for this one please  

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than ten participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament 

(please submit a link along with your picture)
, I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to 
No Bigger Than 800 x 600 
please resize or i wont use it
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.


================================================== ================================================== =====

heres mine : 
http://s72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/?action=view&current=G.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

I've got a picture, but I can't upload it


----------



## 4NGU$

coz you r rendering ?


----------



## vroom_skies

This will be mine. Nice pic 4ngu$.
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/Garden/IMGP8204.jpg




Bob


----------



## Ramodkk

Heres my entry:

***I edited mine ***

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc95/ramodkk/Luna8x6.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

I got it now, must have just been my internet 

Here's mine 

http://aycu12.webshots.com/image/40491/2006272857986198390_rs.jpg


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thats really nice danny! 

This one isn't too great, i'll try and get something better in a few
http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/DSCF21945.jpg


----------



## brian

Kornowski said:


> I got it now, must have just been my internet
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> http://aycu12.webshots.com/image/40491/2006272857986198390_rs.jpg
> 
> 
> that has to be photo shoped


----------



## Ramodkk

They can be edited (Photoshop), but you have to put a link to the real picture right?


----------



## Matt_91

Does mine fit in? I thought it was kind of brightly coloured and stood out
http://img352.imageshack.us/img352/1333/picture015hg6.jpg


----------



## Ben

brian said:


> Kornowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got it now, must have just been my internet
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> http://aycu12.webshots.com/image/40491/2006272857986198390_rs.jpg
> 
> 
> that has to be photo shoped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramodkk said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can be edited (Photoshop), but you have to put a link to the real picture right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, Kornowski's photo isn't photo-shopped, it is a camera setting that you can use to spot out one shade of color and have the rest as B&W.
> 
> Second off, photo-shopped pictures are not usually allowed depending on how much has been altered.
Click to expand...


----------



## brian

wow what setting is it. that is cool!

also matt, that is scarry. ugh i hate spiders.


----------



## Ramodkk

Ben said:


> brian said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off, Kornowski's photo isn't photo-shopped, it is a camera setting that you can use to spot out one shade of color and have the rest as B&W.
> 
> Second off, photo-shopped pictures are not usually allowed depending on how much has been altered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up!
> 
> 
> 
> brian said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow what setting is it. that is cool!
> 
> also matt, that is scarry. ugh i hate spiders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like spiders!
Click to expand...


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I'll give it a shot.
Here's mine for now:






http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/2007 winter/IMG_1348.jpg


----------



## Punk

Will this work? It's a macrophoto:

http://static2.bareka.com/photos/medium/3856097/flower.jpg


----------



## speedyink

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/DSC02639e.jpg






Does that fit?


----------



## Kornowski

Ben said:


> brian said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off, Kornowski's photo isn't photo-shopped, it is a camera setting that you can use to spot out one shade of color and have the rest as B&W.
> 
> Second off, photo-shopped pictures are not usually allowed depending on how much has been altered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Hu, that's right!  Thanks for clearing that up, Ben
> 
> Thanks Corey
Click to expand...


----------



## Ben

Mine for the time being....


----------



## vroom_skies

I think i might have forgotten the definition of vivid, if some of these pics are valid lol.

Bob


----------



## Punk

vroom_skies said:


> I think i might have forgotten the definition of vivid, if some of these pics are valid lol.
> 
> Bob



Yeah some pictures really don't fit in... (BTW does mine fits in lol?)


----------



## ThatGuy16

vroom_skies said:


> I think i might have forgotten the definition of vivid, if some of these pics are valid lol.
> 
> Bob



Mine probably doesn't fit in, im going to change it


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Would love to know if mine does or not. Need to know if I have to scout out another one. =[


----------



## brian

Kornowski said:


> Ben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Hu, that's right!  Thanks for clearing that up, Ben
> 
> Thanks Corey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but how do you do that!!! i SO want to do that...
> 
> well if my cam can
Click to expand...


----------



## ThatGuy16

I changed mine, it sucks as bad as the first one 

I can't find anything around here thats "vivid", its winter= no flowers


----------



## Kornowski

brian said:


> Kornowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but how do you do that!!! i SO want to do that...
> 
> well if my cam can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a setting on my camera, you point it at something, select it's colour and only that colour will, be... well, in colour
Click to expand...


----------



## Punk

Kornowski said:


> brian said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a setting on my camera, you point it at something, select it's colour and only that colour will, be... well, in colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice option!
> 
> Maybe we should limit options on camera... I mean this is as good as a photoshop edit...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ramodkk

My entry is vivid!  I'm pretty sure... isn't it?

btw



ThatGuy16 said:


> I changed mine, it sucks as bad as the first one
> 
> I can't find anything around here thats "vivid", its winter= no flowers




I think yours is nice!


----------



## Matt_91

I'm still not entirely sure if mine fits in or not. Can someone give me an opinion on this?


----------



## 4NGU$

vivid
(vĭv'ĭd) pronunciation


adj., -er, -est.

   1. Perceived as bright and distinct; brilliant: _a vivid star._
   2:
         a. Having intensely bright colors: _a vivid tapestry._
         b. Having a very high degree of saturation: _a vivid purple.
_
judge for your selfs


----------



## Ramodkk

^

I think I'm good...


----------



## speedyink

I think I'm good too then, right?


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Oh you don't have to worry aobut yours, it's definately vivid! 

Great picture man!


----------



## speedyink

Thanks


----------



## Matt_91

I don't think my photo really fits so I'm going to change mine later today.


----------



## vroom_skies

Lets get this moving.
There has been more then enough time.


----------



## 4NGU$

im gunna set it up now so just give me some time to get it right XD


----------



## 4NGU$

go forth and vote 

http://www.computerforum.com/110801-photo-comp-vivid.html


----------

